# Satellite Internet, anyone using?



## drmike (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone here using a satellite internet provider currently or recently?

Looking around for options / alternatives. 

Appears the providers have stepped things up quite a bit with more speeds and larger use on plans.   Exede most notably.

I don't expect fiber-like latency and quality, just an alternative especially as I continue to seek more rural property where high speed anything is unlikely.


----------



## rds100 (Jan 30, 2015)

No 3G? Satellite should really be considered as a very last resort, i.e. if you live in a very very remote place.


----------



## William (Jan 30, 2015)

What beam area?

US is expensive and does not include much traffic (usually 30-50GB) - EU has Astra which offers flatrate for around 50EUR.

South America, Africa and Asia are the very expensive areas, usually billed by 128Kbit increments dedicated at around 100$.


----------



## d2d4j (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi

We are in the process of setting up with tooway, but in the UK. 

It's for a large client who cannot have high speed dsl, never mind fibre. We set them up with 3 bonded dsl lines but not fast enough for them. 

Cost wise, as it's business user, 85GB @ £242 per month, 1 static ip on 20mb down 6mb up. Latency is expected around 700ms 

Also, for any uk users here who was not aware, Bt have announced plans for 500mb fibre and premium rate upgrade to 1000mb fibre, as in FTTC. 

Many thanks

John


----------



## MannDude (Jan 30, 2015)

There is satellite services in my general area for those who can't get cable or fiber direct. Someone locally was just complaining that they pay $50/mo for 3Mbps internet out in the sticks, and was only getting about 38Kbps....

I don't know what providers are local to you, but if "Frontier Internet" is an option, from what I've gathered: Stay away.


----------



## William (Jan 30, 2015)

FTTC won't do 500/1000Mbit...


----------



## d2d4j (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi

Sorry, it is not available now, it was announced in Q3 for upgrade in 2016/17 with premium 1000mb for year 2020

I did state announce plans but guess I should have provided more detail

Many thanks

John


----------



## d2d4j (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi

Sorry, my memory fading, but here's the part from Q3. 

Many thanks

John

Our superfast fibre broadband network now covers around three-quarters of the UK. As you know BT has been at the forefront of fibre innovation and investment, from which all communications providers benefit - and we aim to keep it that way. That’s why today I’m announcing our ambition to transform the UK broadband landscape from superfast to ultrafast via a widespread deployment of “G.fast”. This is an innovative technology which we expect to offer initial speeds of a few hundred megabits per second to millions of UK homes and small businesses by 2020. Speeds will then increase to around 500Mbps to most of the UK within a decade, as further industry standards are secured and new kit is developed. Pilots of ultrafast broadband with G.fast will take place this summer and we’re prepared to upgrade large parts of our network should the pilots prove successful. That upgrade will depend however on there continuing to be a stable regulatory environment that supports investment.


----------



## drmike (Jan 30, 2015)

rds100 said:


> No 3G? Satellite should really be considered as a very last resort, i.e. if you live in a very very remote place.


3G or 4G is on the menu also.  Good to have options where on-grid typical stuff just isn't going to be available.

Figure I need to start getting use to the bandwidth alternatives before heading more off grid.


----------



## WSWD (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm stuck on what they call "4G" which is really just WiMax wireless.  Generally been pretty happy, but the speeds have gotten stupid slow lately...I think it might be due to oversubscription, but who knows?  Supposed to get 5 mbps up and down but rarely come close to that anymore.  Have always thought about switching to cell phone,but with the limited data, it would be very expensive.  Get about 50mbps up and down on my Verizon 4G.

Have looked at satellite, but people I know who have used it have had nothing but trouble.  All sorts of issues, outages, etc., not to mention the limited data.


----------



## MattKC (Feb 2, 2015)

I have looked at it for a backup to my cable internet. Att did not used to offer dsl here (although they claim to now, I am so far out I doubt it's usability). Cell coverage is crap with VZ 3g running about 34k. Sprint recently upgraded some nearby towers but signal is erratic, lte constantly flips with 3g so not a consistent option. Satellite's latency is the deal killer for me, I have to connect to a desktop via Citrix and vpn company phone so the latency just won't work with those. Friends up the road have exede, they are happy with it, but they also only use it for web surfing, email and occasional streaming. The caps make streaming a pipe dream though for the most part.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Feb 2, 2015)

Satellite internet is applied by organisation for better communication. Its costly. There were internet provides who have there own dish to provide internet within local region. But as the technology has boosted. The providers have increased and introduced 3G and 4G for public users. I used 3G but not satellite internet directly.  I guess for an individual it would be costly.


----------

